# 4th toe pain



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Not an injury, but ...

After a couple of hours of riding, my 4th toe on my leading foot (left) can go numb. After a while this will be accompanied by a burning sensation in my foot behind said toe. If I don't stop riding and rest for, say, 30 minutes, it evolves into a searing pain which definitely will make me stop. Occasionally it also happens in my right foot simultaneously, but it's not at all as frequent.

This is something that has started appearing during the last two seasons. Happens with two different boot models, and two different binding models. Recently also got myself a pair of custom fitted insoles, but that didn't help much. I have wide feet, high insteps, high arches, and a collapsed front valve in my left foot.

Any ideas what this is about?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, so now I've read a couple of other threads around the forum and it seems we have a instep pressure issue and I need to cut up my boot liner.


----------

